# Besatzdichte und Teichgröße - Was kann man sagen...



## Teich4You (20. Nov. 2019)

Ich behaupte die Frage nach dem optimalen Besatz muss lauten:

*"Welche Teichgröße, bei wie viel Besatz und welcher Risikobereitschaft, macht Sinn?"*



samorai schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob das Sinnvoll ist einen Teich bis zum erbrechen mit riesigen Koi voll zu stoppen.



Ob das sinnvoll ist, oder nicht sei dahin gestellt.
Versuchen wir das Thema neutraler an zu gehen, ohne den persönlichen Geschmack mit einfließen zu lassen.

Aber die Frage die ich formuliert habe lautet ja auch, welcher Besatz macht Sinn bei welcher Teichgröße und Risikobereitschaft.

Grundsätzlich kann ich Teiche sehr dicht besetzen, wenn die Technik und das Teichmanagement sehr intensiv sind. Problematisch wird es meist, wenn der Strom ausfällt und natürlich steigt auch das allgemeine Risiko von Verletzungen, Entzündungen und solchen Dingen.

Den bis dato vorherrschenden Ansatz einen Koi auf 2.000 - 3.000 Liter, halte ich für sehr gut.
Ein so besetzter Teich kann auch bei Stromausfall eine ganze Zeit problemlos laufen, ohne das ein Koi zu Schaden kommt. Notfalls kann man auch einfach Frischwasser nachlaufen lassen. Dazu ist kein Strom notwendig.

Jedoch möchte ich darauf hinweisen, dass ein Koiteich mit 2 Koi nicht 6.000 Liter haben sollte. Da Koi durchaus Schwarmtiere sind und in Gruppen stressfreier leben, halte ich einen Bestand von 5 Koi für Minimum. Und daher sollte ein Koiteich auch nicht weniger als 15.000 Liter haben. Immer unter dem Aspekt dass die Tiere wachsen werden und mal 50, 60 oder 70 cm erreichen können.

Daher bezieht sich sich der Ansatz von 2.000-3.000 Liter auch immer auf so gut wie ausgewachsene Koi.
Kleine Tosai kann ich auf 15.000 Liter sicherlich deutlich mehr halten, ohne ein zu großes Risiko eingehen zu müssen, wenn die Technik mal versagt.

Bin ich bereit das Hobby intensiver zu betreiben, muss ich natürlich dafür sorge tragen, dass die Koi auch im Notfall überleben können. Dicht besetzte Koiteiche sind grundsätzlich mit mehr Technik versehen und sollten auch über Notfall-Technik verfügen. Das können unter anderen, stromlos-offene Magnetventile für Frischwasser sein oder für eine direkte Sauerstoffeinspeisung.

Aus meiner Sicht hat sich daher an den 2.000 - 3.000 Liter pro Koi bis heute nichts geändert. Ob man den Wert nun noch genauer fassen kann, bleibt dahin gestellt. Aber wir möchten ja auch keine Wissenschaft betreiben, sondern echten Lebewesen ein sorgenfreies Leben bieten.


----------



## Ippo (20. Nov. 2019)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Da Koi durchaus Schwarmtiere sind und in Gruppen stressfreier leben, halte ich einen Bestand von 5 Koi für Minimum. Und daher sollte ein Koiteich auch nicht weniger als 15.000 Liter haben. Immer unter dem Aspekt dass die Tiere wachsen werden und mal 50, 60 oder 70 cm erreichen können.


Also pauschal nur auf den Inhalt zu achten wie in dem Beispiel mit den 15000liter ist mir persönlich zu Kurzsichtig.
Beispiel:
3x3x1,8=16,2m3
Mit Besatz von 5 Koi's mit mindestens 70cm Länge.
Das ist irgendwie ein Loch.
Eigentlich müsste man noch eine Schwimmstrecke haben. Aber was ist die ideale Schwimm-Strecke in Bezug auf die Körperlänge?
Auf Asiatische Aquarium nur in Groß finde ich nicht prickelnd.(großer Fisch und fast gleich großes Becken.


----------



## Teich4You (20. Nov. 2019)

Da hast du Recht. Die Frage drehte sich aber Grundlegend erst mal nur um das Volumen.  

Eventuell hast du ja einen Ansatz für deine Frage der sich genauso herleiten lässt?


----------



## Mushi (20. Nov. 2019)

Die alte Faustformel lautet ein Koi pro 1000 Liter Wasser. Bei mir passt das seit 2010.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## lollo (21. Nov. 2019)

Mushi schrieb:


> ein Koi pro 1000 Liter Wasse


Moin,

für den ersten? 
Mir ist bekannt das auch hier im Forum immer wieder erwähnt wurde, für den ersten Koi 5000 Liter/10000 Liter, 
(da gibt es unterschiedliche Meinungen) und für jeden weiteren dann 1000 Liter.


----------



## Lumita (21. Nov. 2019)

Ethisch betrachtet - ist Koihaltung meist eine Massentierhaltung. Deshalb stelle ich mir hypothetisch vor ein Koi zu sein. Bin ich auf meinen 1500 m2 alleine oder mit meiner Familie, kann ich für eine gewisse Zeit glücklich sein. Werde ich auf meinem Grundstück mit 20 anderen Personen eingesperrt, dann werde ich mir Sicherheit relativ schnell unter Stress leiden. Ein Schwein in Massentierhaltung hat aktuell  in Deutschland einen Anspruch auf 0,75m2 pro Schwein. Das wären umgerechnet auf mein Grundstück 2000 Menschen. Klar kann man eine gewisse Zeit so leben, aber letztendlich werde ich an dieser Situation trotz guter Medizin und Technik, ausreichend Essen eingehen und/ oder stressbedingt erkranken bzw. sterben. Eine Faustformel sagt zwar aus was möglich ist, aber ist nicht unbedingt zum Tierwohl.
Liebe Grüße, Anna


----------



## PeBo (21. Nov. 2019)

Lumita schrieb:


> Eine Faustformel sagt zwar aus was möglich ist, aber ist nicht unbedingt zum Tierwohl.


Hallo Anna, das kommt sicherlich auf die Auslegung der Formel zu. Wenn ich damit ausdrücken will, was im maximalen Fall möglich ist, halte ich das auch für falsch. 

Wenn ich aber jemanden, der seinen Teich jetzt gerade neu plant, einen Ratschlag geben will wie viele Koi er in seinem Teich halten kann, so halte ich den Anhaltspunkt von Florian (@Teich4You) mit 3000 Liter pro Koi nicht schlecht. Ich denke diese Regel entspricht auch dem Tierwohl.

Gruß Peter


----------



## muh.gp (21. Nov. 2019)

Lumita schrieb:


> ...Das wären umgerechnet auf mein Grundstück 2000 Menschen. Klar kann man eine gewisse Zeit so leben, aber letztendlich werde ich an dieser Situation trotz guter Medizin und Technik, ausreichend Essen eingehen und/ oder stressbedingt erkranken bzw. sterben.



Was sicherlich damit zusammenhängt, dass Menschen sich ein klein wenig von Schweinen und Koi unterscheiden, daher hinkt diese Aussage doch gewaltig. Im Gegensatz zu den meisten Menschen sind beide genannten Gattungen Herden- bzw. Schwarmtiere, die einen gesteigerten Wert auf Gesellschaft legen. Und rein hypothetisch werden 5 Koi in einem Teich mit 1.500 cbm genauso die Nähe der anderen suchen, wie 5 Schweine auf einem 1.500 qm großen Grundstück. Eher entsteht das Gegenteil, denn für die Koi ist das Fehlen von Artgenossen ein Stressfaktor, der nachweislich krank macht. Also nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen...

Das Thema „Tierwohl“ lasse ich als Diskussionspunkt mal außen vor, denn das können nur die Koi selbst beurteilen, aber mit denen kommuniziert es sich so schlecht...  und so bleiben für mich zunächst die Parameter Wasserwerte, Wasserwechsel, Temperaturstabilität, Luft und Futter als oberste Priorität stehen.

Letztlich ist die Besatzdichte für mich abhängig vom Teichmanagement und da spielt es in unseren im Bereich Koi komplett künstlichen (nicht vergessen!!!) Systemen auch keine Rolle, ob 1.000 oder 3.000 Litern pro Fisch zur Verfügung stehen. Bei einem Crash der Filterung und Belüftung haben die Koi bei beiden Varianten ein großes Problem.

Für meinen Teich sehe die 1.000 Liter als Maßstab, da ich bei Belüftung, Pumpen und Filtern jeweils eine Redundanz habe. Trotzdem habe ich diesen Wert nicht ausgeschöpft. Kann aber noch kommen...


----------



## PeBo (21. Nov. 2019)

Hallo Holger, natürlich hast du recht, dass fast alle unsere Teiche künstlich sind, aber sollten wir uns da nicht mehr in Richtung Natur orientieren. Ich glaube da bist du mit


muh.gp schrieb:


> 5 Koi in einem Teich mit 1.500 cbm


 schon eher dicht dran, was das natürlichen Vorkommen von Karpfen in einem Gewässer betrifft. Wenn ich mir die Naturteiche in Japan anschaue, in denen die besten der besten schwimmen da ist der Besatz auch sehr gering. Wenn dies mit mehr Fischen genauso gut funktionieren würde, dann wäre sicher auch  dort der Besatz entsprechend höher. Und wir sehen diese Teiche ja fast nur bei der Ikeage wenn das Wasser abgelassen ist.
Aber das können wir natürlich so unseren Fischen nicht bieten. Trotzdem denke ich, je mehr Wasser und Fläche wir unseren Koi bieten können umso besser wird es denen auch gehen, umso besseres Wachstum und weniger Stress und daraus folgend auch weniger Krankheiten treten auf.
Aber wie du richtig schon gesagt hast, können wir unsere Lieblinge nicht fragen. Trotzdem finde ich, je geringer die Besatzdichte ist um so einfacher und sicherer ist dies zu managen, außerdem gefällt mir so ein Teich nicht, in dem es vor Fischen nur so wimmelt, aber das ist natürlich Geschmacksache.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Teich4You (21. Nov. 2019)

PeBo schrieb:


> aber sollten wir uns da nicht mehr in Richtung Natur orientieren


Nein, sollten wir nicht.
Es ist völlig obsolet was in der Natur ist und was in unseren Teichen passiert.
Wer versucht jetzt wieder das Tierwohl oder moralische Aspekte hinzu zu ziehen, der sollte Koi oder Fischhaltung lieber sein lassen.
Das ist per se etwas völlig unnatürliches.
Wie jede Tierhaltung eigentlich.

Warum die Japaner nur so wenige Koi in großen Teichen halten, hat vor allem auch etwas mit dem Wachstum zu tun.
Frischwasser gibt es da übrigens 24/7 in riesigen Mengen.
Und eine unnatürlich hohe Zufütterung durch den Menschen kommt auch dort zum Einsatz.


----------



## Mushi (21. Nov. 2019)

lollo schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> für den ersten?
> Mir ist bekannt das auch hier im Forum immer wieder erwähnt wurde, für den ersten Koi 5000 Liter/10000 Liter,
> (da gibt es unterschiedliche Meinungen) und für jeden weiteren dann 1000 Liter.



Für den ersten,  zweiten, ... und auch für den letzten. 

Grüsse,
Frank


----------



## PeBo (21. Nov. 2019)

Vor inzwischen über 11Jahren habe ich meine ersten Koi in meinen Teich gesetzt. Das waren Babykoi mit rund 5 cm Länge:





Diese hatten die meiste Zeit ihres Lebens rund 7000 Liter Wasser pro Fisch zur Verfügung und wurden auch zumeist nur mit sogenanntem Fischfutter für alle Gartenteichfische gefüttert. Zwei der Fische leben jetzt noch und sind inzwischen knapp 80cm groß. Hier mal ein Bild von vor 3 Wochen (ich hatte das Laubschutznetz schon gespannt)
  
Sicher sind das jetzt nicht die allerschönsten Tiere, aber sie sind mir in der Zeit natürlich ans Herz gewachsen. Übrigens die Stange die da mitschwimmt ist genau 1m lang und ist immer in 5cm Abschnitte aufgeteilt, diese benutze ich zum fotografischen Vermessen meiner Koi.

Ich will damit sagen, bei mir hat es jedenfalls funktioniert mit der geringen Besatzdichte. Der 3. Koi aus der Plastiktüte von vor 11 Jahren ist leider einem __ Fischreiher zum Opfer gefallen, er wurde zwar nicht gefressen aber stark verletzt und ist dann leider im darauffolgenden Winter verstorben. Ich hatte den __ Reiher auf frischer Tat ertappt und verjagt.

Diese riesigen Koi strahlen auf der einen Seite so viel Kraft und gleichzeitig sehr viel Ruhe aus.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Teich4You (22. Nov. 2019)

Wir dürfen auch nicht vergessen das 90% der Koi nicht in Teichen, wie zum Beispiel meinem, schwimmen. Mit viel weniger Technik also. Für diese mehr an die Natur angelehnten Teichen sind die 2.000 bis 3.000 Liter also ein wirklich guter Richtwert. Denn es muss natürlich kein Koipool sein um das Koihobby auszuleben.


----------



## Geisy (22. Nov. 2019)

Meine Meinung:

Ich würde nicht über die Anzahl sondern übers Gewicht gehen, da ein großer Fisch mehr Auscheidungen hat und mehr frißt.
Das belastet das Wasser auch mehr. 

Diese Futtermenge samt Ausscheidungen muß der Filter abbauen können, das heißt die Fischmenge muß auch dem Filter angepaßt sein.

Mit entsprechender Technik ist es bestimmt auch heute schon möglich so stabile Wasserwerte zu halten, das ein Fisch in ein paar Liter Wasser überlebt.

Viele Koipoolbesitzer gehen da eher Richtung mehr Fischgewicht/m³ und wehe es fällt was aus.

Ich habe ca. 10000Liter Wasser pro Fisch.


----------



## PeBo (22. Nov. 2019)

Geisy schrieb:


> Ich würde nicht über die Anzahl sondern übers Gewicht gehen


Wenn man aber nur übers Gewicht geht, sollte man nicht unerwähnt lassen, dass man das Endgewicht eines erwachsenen Koi berücksichtigt, aber dann sind wir wieder bei der Anzahl.
Ich kann sicher 20 Tosai in 15.000l problemlos halten aber nur 5 große Koi. Was mache ich also mit den restlichen 15 wenn meine Tiere wachsen?

Gruß Peter


----------



## Zacky (22. Nov. 2019)

Hallo Allerseits.

Ein spannendes Thema, was wir schon oft, gerne & gut diskutiert haben, aber es wohl nie eine gemeinsame Linie finden wird.



muh.gp schrieb:


> Für meinen Teich sehe die 1.000 Liter als Maßstab, da ich bei Belüftung, Pumpen und Filtern jeweils eine Redundanz habe.



Redundanz klingt gut, wobei sich da auch wieder drüber diskutieren lassen könnte. Was ist eine sinnvolle Redundanz? Wenn wir hier nur von der Technik an sich reden, also von einem Pumpenausfall auf Grund technischen Defektes, wäre eine Redundanz doch so zu sehen, dass eine gleichwertige Pumpe bei Ausfall anspringt und den Kreislauf wie gehabt aufrecht erhält. Alles Andere wäre doch eigentlich nur ein temporärer Notbetrieb, was ein mögliches Problem im Teich nur verzögert. Theoretisch müsste man dann auch noch eine Redundanz zum vollumfänglichen Systemausfall durch einen Stromausfall im Hauptnetz adaptieren. Sicherlich sind Stromausfälle im Haus-/Hauptnetz eher die Seltenheit und wenn dann, nur von kurzer Dauer. (zum Glück). Aber genau diese Zeit sollte der Teich sowie seine Teichbewohner absolut schadlos überstehen. Wie lange diese dann wieder ist, wäre ein weiteres Thema unter den Aspekten der Besatzdichte mit sich aufbauender Keimdruckbelastung und absinkender Suaerstoffversorgung für Fisch & Filter.

(bitte nichts persönlich nehmen, sind nur meine ersten Gedanken )

PS: Ich selbst habe auch keine derart ausgelegte Redundanz und mache mir schon so meine Gedanken über den Fall X, der hoffentlich nie auftreten wird.


----------



## muh.gp (23. Nov. 2019)

Zacky schrieb:


> Redundanz klingt gut, wobei sich da auch wieder drüber diskutieren lassen könnte. Was ist eine sinnvolle Redundanz? Wenn...



Ganz klar, ein kapitaler Stromausfall würde auch mein System zum Erliegen bringen, aber der müsste dann vermutlich schon über viele Stunden bzw. ein oder zwei Tage gehen, bevor die Fische an ihre Grenzen kämen. Ansonsten habe ich zwei Filter (Vlieser und Bürste), mit jeweils zwei Pumpen, wobei eine für die Umwälzung zuständig ist und noch eine mit schmaler Leistung mitläuft und für den Notbetrieb ausreichend wäre. Sprich, der Filter und seine Bewohner würde weiter „leben“. Zudem sind drei Luftpumpen im Einsatz.

Sicher ist das kein gewöhnliches Setup, aber das hat sich durch den Ausbau vor zwei Jahren so ergeben und nach langen Überlegungen habe ich mich für diesen Weg entschieden. Und bisher passt das auch bestens.

Vom reinen Gefühl her denke ich aber, dass es vielen Koi im „Überbesatz“ in entsprechend gemanagten Teichen besser geht, als Fischen, die zwar viel Platz haben, aber der Inhaber mit dem Argument „Natur“ kein großes Augenmerk auf Wasserqualität, Filterung und Sauberkeit legt. Wie gesagt, nur ein Gefühl...


----------



## Geisy (23. Nov. 2019)

Wenn man auch dieses Jahr wieder sieht wieviele Menschen durch Feuer oder Sturm ohne Strom waren und diese Sachen immer mehr werden sollte man sich auch da mal gedanken machen. Uns hat es hier 2005 im Winter für 3Tage getroffen.

Fische halten in unseren Gärten ohne geeignete Filterung geht gar nicht, da stimme ich dir zu.


----------

